# Recommendations for surface skimmer in planted tank (40-60 gallons)?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Is it better to have one attached to your canister filter or a separate hang-on one?* (I do like the subtlety of the ones that attach to the canister filter, but would would be concerned about a reduction in flow.)

*Can anyone recommend some models/brands for a tank in the range of 40-60 gallons?*

Thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

ada does have a much more sleek looking surface extractor, i wouldn't bother with a hob skimmer. i got tired of dealing with surface film myself, so i installed a sump, now always have a crystal clear surfact


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Grrr. Hate surface film too.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

neven said:


> ada does have a much more sleek looking surface extractor, i wouldn't bother with a hob skimmer. i got tired of dealing with surface film myself, so i installed a sump, now always have a crystal clear surfact


I'm not that much of a handy-man so I'm going to stay away from a sump for now although it does sound like a very good idea. I checked out the ADA one...it looks slick, but perhaps the price does too lol. Here it is:

Vuppa I -Skimmer Surface Oil Extractor | Nature Aquarium Academy


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have seen the ADA one at Aquariums west
Not sure on price though.
Slick looking little unit.


----------

